# netflix?



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

anybody have it? how do you like it? i just signed up for the free 2 week trial.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

we have it right now. we were given 2 months service for a gift. it's nice since they have a large variety of movies, and their turn-around time is speedy for us. if you have a blockbuster nearby, they might be better since you can return the movies and get different ones at the store also. i think they have simmular plans too.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

jeepgirl said:


> anybody have it? how do you like it? i just signed up for the free 2 week trial.


I use Netflix and couldn't be happier... I'm on the 3 at a time plan and turn around time, for me, is only one or two days.


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

i know they said they ship it to you first class, but how long does it take for them to get one when you send it back with their envelope?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

jeepgirl said:


> i know they said they ship it to you first class, but how long does it take for them to get one when you send it back with their envelope?


The turn around time would depend on how close their (Netflix) distributing center is to you. I'm in Greensboro, NC and the distributing center for Netflix is in the same town, so my turn around time is pretty quick.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

It seems like a good plan, but there just aren't enough movies out there that I want to watch to justify it for me.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> It seems like a good plan, but there just aren't enough movies out there that I want to watch to justify it for me.


For me, I rarely watch movies... I mainly watch TV series that I missed while being out on the road touring... I've watched all 7 seasons of Star Trek - The Next Generation, all 7 seasons of Deep Space Nine and now I'm watching Star Trek - Voyager... I'm in the 2nd season of that one. There is a ton of History type stuff that I'll start getting into later... It just goes on and on..


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

the return center is on the opposite side our the state from us. it still only takes a day for them to get the one we send and a day to ship us the next movie. i was impressed on the timing.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

We have the 2 at a time plan and I like it a lot. It's a lot cheaper than going out to the theaters to watch a movie. Just have to wait for the movies to come out on DVD.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

js said:


> For me, I rarely watch movies... I mainly watch TV series that I missed while being out on the road touring... I've watched all 7 seasons of Star Trek - The Next Generation, all 7 seasons of Deep Space Nine and now I'm watching Star Trek - Voyager... I'm in the 2nd season of that one. There is a ton of History type stuff that I'll start getting into later... It just goes on and on..


If I had not purchased Farscape ,the complete series I would be tempted, But I watch them occaisionally so having them instead of renting them is nice!
When they come out with Enterprise as a complete series I will buy it too(just cuz of Jolene Blalock:drooling: :heart: :heart: )


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm on the 5 at a time level since I don't watch TV at all. Turn-around time is pretty good - even way out here in the boonies.


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

they mailed my first 2 out today. i'm excited!


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Two guys here at work use it. One of them switched to Blockbuster's plan. You get the same thing plus coupons for in-store rentals and you can return the movies at any of the stores. That means their system has it immediately and the next movie gets sent to you. No need to wait for US Mail to get the return back to Netflix.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

My wife and I have talked about it. I want to get cable back. I miss the Myth Busters and progrms like that.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

I have the Blockbuster online service and couldn't be happier. You can return and rent videos to your local store (if you forget to mail the ones you've watched and don't want to wait the day for new movies) and they give you 2 free video game rentals per month. Turn around time is one business day.

My friend has Netflix and is very happy with them. I just liked the option of being able to drop off and get new movies at the store.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Question - If you are on the multiple movie plan (2-3-5 whatever) do you have ot send all 5 back or can you rotate 1 or 2 back. That way you always have new movies to watch.....


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

jwkimber45 said:


> Question - If you are on the multiple movie plan (2-3-5 whatever) do you have ot send all 5 back or can you rotate 1 or 2 back. That way you always have new movies to watch.....


you send them back whenever you want.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

jwkimber45 said:


> Question - If you are on the multiple movie plan (2-3-5 whatever) do you have ot send all 5 back or can you rotate 1 or 2 back. That way you always have new movies to watch.....


You can rotate.
I have the 3 movie plan. If I send back one, they send me the next movie that's in your queue. If I send back 2, they send me the next 2 in my queue. I always have 3 movies at once.

I only have time for 3 movies a week. I watch one, then throw it in my mailbox. 2 days later I'll watch another, and I have a new one in the mail, also. It works out well because I always have 3 movies to choose from.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Had it for a while. They had a good selection of movies but the downtime in transit was annoying.


----------



## Samplemaven (Feb 19, 2007)

I've had Netflix for years and recently went to the 8 at a time plan. Between my 2 daughters and wife, we run through them pretty quickly.

Turn around time is typically 3-4 days from the time I put the envelope into my mailbox until the next selection arrives.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Samplemaven said:


> Turn around time is typically 3-4 days from the time I put the envelope into my mailbox until the next selection arrives.


I'm pretty lucky because there are 3 Blockbusters within an 8 mile radius of my house. Turnaround time is 1 day for me.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

I prefer Blockbuster Online. Pick movies, get movies in mail, watch movies, return to store (or send in), pick out movies in store, take movies home, watch movies while the new movies are on the way.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

What I love the most about Netflix is their Que. 

I used to hear about a movie coming out, and decide I wanted to see it, but never got to the theatre. 

Then, I'd forget about it, and neglect to look for it at Blockbuster when it came out on DVD.

Now I just add movies to my Que as soon as I hear about them, and after they are released they magically appear in my mailbox.

 

WM


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

> Now I just add movies to my Que as soon as I hear about them, and after they are released they magically appear in my mailbox


you can do the same with BB


----------

